# Wild River Shuttle Grand Canyon



## Susanne (May 28, 2021)

Hi All!!
We wanted to take a minute to say "hey" to all of our customers, and let everyone know this: we have zero affliation with Wild River Shuttles in Idaho on the Salmon. We've heard from several people that they think we're the same company, WE ARE NOT. We've been in business, running shuttle for the Grand Canyon since 2019. Of course we've had hiccups, it's Shuttle, but we own our mistakes, and always make it as right as we can. We love our customers, and have real structure for all shuttles. Many of you know us, and know how we roll. Please check out our website at wildrivershuttlegrandcanyon.com 
I personally have used shuttle all over the West Coast, Southwest, and PNW, so I do my very best to shuttle like I'm the one at take out.
Thanks for listening. 
Susanne Rigsby 
Wild River Shuttle 
928-218-1538


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Long time lurker longer time boater we used Susanne in October 2020 during Covid on a short cancellation permit no problems. I was notified of my check engine light coming on which gave me a heads up to deal with it. Great service on short notice I also recommend River Runner’s Transport out of Vernal no matter what the most prolific poster on Mtn Buzz says against them. All shuttle companies do not carry any insurance that covers your vehicle. Your insurance is their insurance. If you only carry liability you will be liable for any damages and possibly injuries. If you have comprehensive you will have to pay your deductible for damages You will hear more from me in the future.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

Big Wave said:


> I also recommend River Runner’s Transport out of Vernal no matter what the most prolific poster on Mtn Buzz says against them.


+1 for RRT out of Vernal... I've used them at least a dozen times and never once have we had an issue. I've got notes from them regarding potential hazards i.e. wobbly hubs on a trailer but they followed the hiring agreement and delivered as requested. We just scheduled another trip for late August with Melany the other day.


----------



## EnchiladaPie (6 mo ago)

Thanks Wild River, just used you on our recent Canyon trip, thanks for the great service!


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

mcfarrel said:


> +1 for RRT out of Vernal... I've used them at least a dozen times and never once have we had an issue. I've got notes from them regarding potential hazards i.e. wobbly hubs on a trailer but they followed the hiring agreement and delivered as requested. We just scheduled another trip for late August with Melany the other day.


Thanks a bunch. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Big Wave said:


> Long time lurker longer time boater we used Susanne in October 2020 during Covid on a short cancellation permit no problems. I was notified of my check engine light coming on which gave me a heads up to deal with it. Great service on short notice I also recommend River Runner’s Transport out of Vernal no matter what the most prolific poster on Mtn Buzz says against them. All shuttle companies do not carry any insurance that covers your vehicle. Your insurance is their insurance. If you only carry liability you will be liable for any damages and possibly injuries. If you have comprehensive you will have to pay your deductible for damages You will hear more from me in the future.


Thanks a bunch and call if we can help again.


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2021)

mcfarrel said:


> +1 for RRT out of Vernal... I've used them at least a dozen times and never once have we had an issue. I've got notes from them regarding potential hazards i.e. wobbly hubs on a trailer but they followed the hiring agreement and delivered as requested. We just scheduled another trip for late August with Melany the other day.


We've used RR out of Vernal as well. Great folks!


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe there should be a name change to the No Return Shuttle Service?


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

I have used Susanne and her company for two Grand Canyon shuttles and motor drop offs at Diamond Creek and both times vehicles were on time and delivered as promised. Good communication and quick to answer queries. I highly recommend her for Grand Canyon shuttles. I hope the negative experiences of the other Idaho company doesn't affect her business.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

Just want to take this opportunity to thank Susanne and her crew again for flawless shuttle service on multiple Grand Canyon trips. 

Rick Miller


----------

